# Carsiding and drywall



## cibula11 (Jan 18, 2007)

I will soon be putting up carsiding for my ceiling in the attic remodel.  The ceiling is vaulted.  For the knee walls, I am using drywall.  My question is, does anyone have any idea or experience with how to properly make the two materials meet.  I don't want a huge gap at the top of my knee wall (start of the ceiling).  I know on a stratight wall chair rail works, but since the ceiling is slanted should I use?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 18, 2007)

For a "huge" gap I would use a 3" crown mould.  Or, you could rip a piece of 1" x 4" to fit the angle precisely.
Glenn


----------

